# Air Cleaner For Odor Help



## spl1f (May 25, 2015)

Looken at the Honeywell Table Top 16200

Small, inexpensive, looks nice for small space indoor gro

I don't need to 100% eliminate odor, just something inexpensive
to help reduce it, or any other suggestions on something home made

the bad part is i can't pipe to the outside, i do have a fan going
on the gang to help them get some fresh air from ac pulling in
that's the only bad thing about my spot, other neighbors and the 
apartment itself is so old school, hardly any way to "accomodate"

i'm doing the rest tho full tilt, no traffic, staying friendly (do that anyway)
no traffic in or out, staying quiet, no loud music etc no parties nadda
just me and the dog

please let me know any "tricks" or suggestions on best way to keep the
odor down, super lemon haze 

spl1f


----------



## next (May 25, 2015)

I suggest the real dealio, get a carbon filter with an extraction fan.

Just my 2 cents, but it will be the best 200$ u spent.

Seeds - 40$
pots - 20$
dirt - 40$
lights - 200$
nutes - 40$

to be able to grow weed, with no odor = priceless


----------



## Locked (May 25, 2015)

Yeah you need a carbon filter.  Trying to mask the odors doesn't work well at all.


----------



## spl1f (May 25, 2015)

yer right, here's a carbon one, 
i can't pipe anything out through a 
hose where the AC is at, really wish i could
what about this, just need something i can put 
together myself say squirrel fan, aquarium carbon
hose duct tape or something like the Hamilton
just to get by on this first gro, i will be able to shut a door
between the closet, room and have another door can shut
Here's the Hamilton

30 bucks plus shipping can get couple extra filters for it
changed locks yesterday gonna get some white plastic/staple gun
plus duct tape this coming up weekend to help with light/air leak
so i can sleep at night next to the fellaz, dreaming uber nugness
and good vibes
btw, feel like a "dad" now, got a couple of kids
absolutely no better feeling than when yer first one pops through the soil
appreciate your advice, i'm on a budget of course, after this harvest
yeah, i'll be able to move and get the right hardware max plants be around 4
for now, clones and will work on another spot to keep a residual crop going

spl1f


----------



## kaotik (May 25, 2015)

i made a homemmade one years a go (like 20 lol)
..a tote, a radial fan (an odd rectangle long one) and some screening material to hold the carbon (seen they make flat charcoal screens now. dunno how they work)
*i can't recall exactly what we used though  ..framed a window screen on the tote, but we put the charcoal in something atop that too. (to keep the mess down  )

basically pulled air down through the charcoal and out a vented opening on the bottom.
placed right at the door as a sort of vapor barrier  lmao

yeah, was the epitome of ghetto   :rofl:


i highly implore you to buy one though.. this was hokey, and with parts laying around.. if you have to buy supplies, you're likely not saving that much (and losing a lot in terms of quality)
don't think it worked that great anyway. know we didn't use it long.

*mainly posting for comic relief, not as directions to follow


----------



## Kraven (May 25, 2015)

Yup, smell will get you caught, it will simply stink up everything and all your clothes, not to mention every time you open your door your gonna fog the neighbors, unless your legal your silly not to be very concerned about odor.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 25, 2015)

You need an exhaust fan and filter, you do not need to pipe it outside, it will scrub the air and clean it.
Considering how easy it is to avoid smell it is the dumbest reason to get caught.


----------



## next (May 25, 2015)

spl1f said:


> i will be able to shut a door
> between the closet, room and have another door can shut



Doors won't keep the smell in.. I think you are underestimating the power of the flower! 

On a side note, I do believe there are some DIY odor control threads on this forum. I think they used a 5gal bucket, drill holes in the side, fill it  full of some type of odor absorbing material, mount a fan ontop of the bucket sucking air through it. 

You have a few weeks till they start to smell, I think you should save your pennies for a real one.

* If you want an idea of how it is going to smell, take a pound of herb, put it in your closet and see how much your apartment smells * Or just stick your nose inside a bag a shwag, its going to be an intense aroma when they hit late flower.


----------



## mindtrip (May 25, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> You need an exhaust fan and filter, you do not need to pipe it outside, it will scrub the air and clean it.
> Considering how easy it is to avoid smell it is the dumbest reason to get caught.



:yeahthat:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLFILT6M-Control-Australia-Charcoal/dp/B008NYF8S4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432570978&sr=8-1&keywords=6%22+carbon+filter[/ame]
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Can-Fan-Pro-420-CFM/dp/B00GYG0MH0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1432571043&sr=8-3&keywords=can+fan+max+6[/ame]

And then some 6" ducting that you can pick up at Lowes or HomeDepot or whatever.  Costs money.  Yup.  But it eliminates odor.  Doesn't keep odor down, doesn't make it barely noticeable.  Eliminates it.  Anything short of a good fan and good filter will be a waste of money.


----------



## Kraven (May 25, 2015)

Yup neighbor gets whiff, calls cops..... now your a grow house bust, things just got real serious. I would never imagine risking my freedom over 200 bucks, and if you cant afford that then this hobby needs to be rethought, it does take good equipment and genetics to get good results without going to jail.


----------



## next (May 25, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> Anything short of a good fan and good filter will be a waste of money.



:yeahthat:


----------



## spl1f (May 25, 2015)

ya'll on the money of course, we'll get the real thing
i've had enough jail in my life to say the least
thought for some reason i had to pipe the air outside 
why i was trying to find a "work around"
kinda brainfarted, worken around the clock
ya know how it is, "their schedule" as soon as something
pops through the dirt
thnx mindtrip for the links, i'll buy that hardware this weekend
and some 6 flex duc plus some duct tape
to add to what ya'll sayen, just an 8th of diesel buddy brough over
one day, double bagged it even, i could smell it on him and he handled 
that less than 10 minutes PLUS washed his hands, didn't help
so yeah, better to get the pro set up and pay a small cost now

happy safe memorial day

spl1f


----------



## mindtrip (May 25, 2015)

spl1f said:


> ya'll on the money of course, we'll get the real thing
> i've had enough jail in my life to say the least
> thought for some reason i had to pipe the air outside
> why i was trying to find a "work around"
> ...



Yup, it's all worth it.  No need to pipe outside (mine stays all in one room).  I can say from experience that the fan I linked you is great.  I had one other fan before (much cheaper), and it was a waste of money.  Good luck with your setup!  Go over to the journals section and share some pics with us!


----------

